# How do you make yogurt from goats milk



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

I want to know how to make yogurt from goats milk. I don't have a yogurt maker.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Heat fresh! milk to 180 degrees and keep it that hot for 15 minutes. Let cool to 100 degrees.

Inoculate cooled milk with yogurt starter. I use about 2 TB plain active yogurt to make 1 qt goat yogurt.

Keep yogurt at 80-95 degrees for 12 hours. Refrigerate after 12 hours, do not stir till chilled through.

ways to keep yogurt warm: put inoculated milk into a qt jar, surround jar with other qt jars filled with hot water, cover with heavy towel. Put innoculated milk into prewarmed thermos. Place innoculated milk on top of radiator...... use a hot pad. use your creativity - lots of ways to get the job done.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I finally got an electric Yogourmet off ebay, it was worth the $17 (with postage) just for the constant temp and ease of use-


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We make itFankhausers way.

Been making yogurt that way for about 5 years, works like a charm. No gadgets, just jars and an ice chest. If I use sterile jars the yogurt lasts about 6 months unopened.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Anything over 165 and it is pasteurized. No need to hold that temp.

Cool to 120. Add culture. Stir thoroughly.

Place in quart jars with lids on loosely.

Place quart jars in styrofoam ice chest with electric heating pad set on low.

Open again in five to eight hours.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I make mine just like when I used cow's milk. I posted a thread about crockpot yogurt a few months ago.

My method, in a nutshell:
1/2 gallon goat's milk into crockpot at 1:30ish. Turn on low and heat until about 4. Turn off heat and wait until around 6:30-7. Make sure your milk is 110-120; add 1/2 cup yogurt starter to 2 cups of the warmed milk. Stir to combine, place lid back on crockpot, and cover with heavy blankets or towels. Let sit overnight, or around 8 hours. Voila! Goat's milk yogurt. 

As a note, I have found that I need to shorten the cooling phase in cooler weather, and sometimes turn my crockpot onto keep warm before bed for about 10-15 minutes. I also make sure I have very good insulating blankets.

I also like to strain my yogurt. I got turned onto Greek yogurt, and it is so yummy! So, my half gallon of goat's milk makes 4-6 cups of strained yogurt. Any more straining, and you have yogurt cheese, which is also good, but not strained yogurt. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks everyonne I made some yesturday it seems to have turned out okay just a little runny mabye I'll have to try straining it. I put it in a 2qt. insulated jug close to the cookstove. Amy how do you strain it??


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Anything over 165 and it is pasteurized. No need to hold that temp.
> 
> Cool to 120. Add culture. Stir thoroughly.
> 
> ...



jsut wanted to point out that the heating of milk to a higher temp and holding it isn't to pasteurize it but to alter the proteins so the yogurt holds together. 
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=GH1183


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Wendy - Since I have Plyban cheesecloth for cheese, I strain through that. If I were doing a smaller batch, I'd stick a double layer of coffee filter inside one of my stainless steel strainers and do it that way. Does that make sense?


----------



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

Yup it does thanks Amy.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

My best goat milk yogurt to date: It sounds more complicated than it is  This is thick and creamy and oh so yummy!!!

1 gallon of goat milk
1/2c Dannon or clean sample from previous batch OR 1/4t DCI#ABY-2C Yogurt culture
2 packets Knox unflavored gelatin
1cup boiling water
1/2c Tapioca flour/starch -Bob's Red Mill in the flour isle of the grocery store

Optional
4 tea Vanilla
16 packets Truvia, splenda or agavi 

Pour off 1 quart of cold milk and mix with Tapioca flour/starch , set aside
Heat the reaming milk to 180F hold for 20min (holding temp makes it thicker and creamier)
Dissolve the gelatin in 1c of boiling water, add to hot milk
Add Tapioca flour/starch milk mixture to hot milk
Stir continuously until temp reaches 160F

Remove from heat
Cool in ice water bath to 110F stir occasionally to promote even cooling
When target temp is reached draw off one cup of the mixture and mix with starter culture 
Combine mixtures, stir well
Fill four quart jars (and a half pint jar to start the next batch)
For vanilla yogurt add 1 tea pure vanilla and 4 packets Truvia per quart, stir well
Incubate at 110F for 8hrs


----------

